# National Insurance Number?



## paintxitorange (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi again! 

So I'm recently married, have a UK spouse visa, and living in the UK with my husband. Now that I'm here I need to get a job so that the hubby and I will have a supplemental income to the household, but he's convinced I'll need a National Insurance Number in order to obtain a job. If this is so, can I apply for one since I have a Spouse Visa? For some reason I was under the assumption that I couldn't get a NIN until I was granted permanent residency after my 27 months. If I do need to apply for one can anyone point me in the right direction? 

Thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

paintxitorange said:


> Hi again!
> 
> So I'm recently married, have a UK spouse visa, and living in the UK with my husband. Now that I'm here I need to get a job so that the hubby and I will have a supplemental income to the household, but he's convinced I'll need a National Insurance Number in order to obtain a job. If this is so, can I apply for one since I have a Spouse Visa? For some reason I was under the assumption that I couldn't get a NIN until I was granted permanent residency after my 27 months. If I do need to apply for one can anyone point me in the right direction?


You can get one now with your spouse visa. Phone Jobcentre Plus on 0845 600 0643 to arrange to get one. Lines are open 8.00 am to 6.00 pm Monday to Friday and are normally less busy before 9.00 am. They may require you to attend an 'Evidence of identity' interview, and they tell you when, where and what to bring. After the interview, it will be a few weeks before you get the number in a letter from DWP (Dept of Work and Pensions).


----------

